# Relocating and looking for a job in Malaga-Benalmadena-Marbella area



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi all,I've just registered to this marvelous forum which I have been reading for a couple of weeks till I finally dared to join you.I am from Bulgaria,which is a place you should connect with high level of poverty,misery and criminality and that's the truth I'm afraid.So there's no need to explain to you why I want to leave this place and start a whole new life,I hope much better than my existence here.I have a family-a wife and a liitle kid at the age of 9 months.We are in love with Spain after a few holidays there.We just want to live there and nowhere else.Unfortunately I see that the recession is still a fact and that's what worries me a lot.We do have e really good friend,living in Marbella for more than 10 years,so we will get a strong support at the beginning,till we find some place to live and some work.Our funds are approximately 10k euros and first of all I am not sure if they will be enough to get a NIE.And how hard will it be for me to get some contracted job in the area Malaga-Benalmadena-Marbella ? I don't have any special qualifications and will search jobs like security guard,worker in supermarkets and so on.My level of knowledge of Spanish is approximately A1,but I learned that when we relocate we can join some Spanish classes for foreighners,which are free,so we can quickly improve the local language.My wife and me both speak English to an uppermediate level.So do we have any chances to find any kind of unqualified,but contracted work at the beginning till we learn to communicate in Spanish and find a better job?


----------



## DJ Biscuit (Jan 25, 2016)

Bulgaria is in the EU isn´t it? So, getting an NIE shouldn´t be much of a a problem. It costs just a few euros in admin fees as I remember. 

The recession has hit Spain hard and unemployment is very high but it depends what work you are looking for. Marbella and surrounding areas is mainly tourism, bars, restaurants etc and real estate.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

The UK has misery and criminality (and charities talking up the need for their existence claim there is poverty too, but there's not really) but you can get work there. In your shoes I'd be heading there.


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes,BG is in the EU,but I read in some threads here that you can receive NIE in two cases:if you have a contracted work or if you have 6000 euros in bank account and 600 euro income per person per month.Or this is for citizens of non-EU members? I'm aware of the fact that it will be a huge problem at the beginning to find any work with my level ot knowledge of Spanish ( A1),so I wonder if the fund of 10000 euros in bank account will provide me a NIE number.
I also use a system at online bookmaker,gambling on football matches,which gives me an income of approximately 250 euros per month.Do I have to pay any tax in Spain if I earn some money in this way?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You can get an NIE number, but it is only "valid" for 90 days, you then have to renew it - well you then need a residencia to go with it. For that you need an income and proof of healthcare - this is usually provided with an employment contract. Your income from online work would nbeed to be declared and taxed in spain if you live there

Jo xxx


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

You should do ok. Congratulations on your English, absolutely perfect.


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you Isobella  I've been learning English for five years in a foreign language school and that was a good decision I guess.
So NIE is only for the period of the first three months ? And the next step is called "residencia" ? Ok,that changes my question a little bit.What do we need to get this "residencia"?
Horlics I know that it is more reasonable and wise to relocate to England (at least we speak the language well ),but this is a country totally out of palms..and Mediterranean  And this fact is determinant for us.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fugitive83 said:


> Thank you Isobella  I've been learning English for five years in a foreign language school and that was a good decision I guess.
> So NIE is only for the period of the first three months ? And the next step is called "residencia" ? Ok,that changes my question a little bit.What do we need to get this "residencia"?
> Horlics I know that it is more reasonable and wise to relocate to England (at least we speak the language well ),but this is a country totally out of palms..and Mediterranean  And this fact is determinant for us.


To get a residencia you need to prove an income of around 600€ a month per person and that you have healthcare provision

Jo xxx


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

And is it possible the amount of 10000 euros in bank account to be sufficient to get "residencia" instead of 600 euros income per month ?


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

Does anybody know will we have access to any healthcare during the three-month NIE ? Is it possible to join the private healthcare or it can't be done for such a short period ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

fugitive83 said:


> Does anybody know will we have access to any healthcare during the three-month NIE ? Is it possible to join the private healthcare or it can't be done for such a short period ?


No, state health care is really only available to those who "pay into the system". You would have to have private cover until you get a job or until you've legally been here for 12 months when you may be able to join the 'convenio espacial' scheme.

Private healthcare is an insurance and, as such, is usually for a period of 12 months.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

fugitive83 said:


> Does anybody know will we have access to any healthcare during the three-month NIE ? Is it possible to join the private healthcare or it can't be done for such a short period ?


When you take out private health insurance, you have to commit to paying for a full year (and give at least two months' notice, in writing, if you don't want to renew cover at the end of that period, otherwise you are obliged to pay for another full year). So no, you can't take it out for just 3 months.

In order to register as residents in Spain, in addition to providing the proof of adequate financial resources you've already discussed, you also have to provide proof of health cover. That has to be either through paying Spanish social security contributions in a contracted job or as self-employed (autonomo), if the Government of your own country will pay Spain for your healthcare (as the UK Government does for British pensioners) or in the form of private health insurance.

Does Bulgaria have the equivalent to the EHIC card which covers its citizens for healthcare when visiting other EU countries? If so, you could use that to access any treatment you might need during your first 3 months in Spain, but would need proof of more permanent cover when you need to register, as I explained above.

Travel insurance which covers you for trips up to a maximum of 90 days might be another option.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Your English is great and Bulgarians in general seem to pick up Spanish quickly and barely have an accent so if that's your case language won't be a big hurdle. I haven't read all the posts, but if you don't have any particular skill (IT for example) to offer, finding reasonably paid secure work will very likely be a problem. Look for work before you come, send out cvs to companies or look on their websites to see what's on offer in Spain


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I meant to say, good luck with your job search. I think your excellent command of English would give you an advantage, particularly in areas like Benalmádena or Marbella, especially for work in shops and restaurants. Many Spanish jobseekers just don't have that. And if you can bring your Spanish up to a higher level as quickly as you can, you would have an advantage over most British jobseekers as well, as although they are of course native English speakers, the majority don't speak Spanish. I remember being served by a young Polish woman in a clothes shop in Tarifa last year, she spoke with equal facility in both English and Spanish and that is a real asset to an employer.

Could you possibly fund an intensive Spanish course, even for a couple of weeks, after you arrive? As you already have a basic knowledge and an obvious aptitude for languages, I think that could really stand you in good stead.

Your problem, as ever, will be securing a job with a proper employment contract, but I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fugitive83 said:


> Hi all,I've just with high level of poverty,misery and criminality and that's the truth I'm afraid
> .QUOTE]
> 
> Well, those things may well be true but it seems from your excellent command of English that Bulgaria has a very good education system, at least where learning foreign languages is concerned.
> ...


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you all for the lovely words,I'm just speechless,I never supposed I will get such a support here from people that don't know me and now I realise that all I've heard about British people(being cooperative,friendly and very nice people as a whole) is true.As a matter of fact my English was far better a decade ago and now I have to put some effort to get back the level of my previos knowledge.The good news is that it won't be so hard.
mrypg9 I'm afraid I'm as good in Russian as in Spanish  I belong to the new democratic generation that started school in the year of 1990 and from that year on Russian became something like a forbidden language in our edicational system.They have similar origin with Bulgarian,but unfortunately are not so close.
Maybe it would be a good idea to make a some kind of an "investigation trip" there,to walk into a police station and ask all these question about residencia and healthcare to them.
Thank you again for the strong support,I definitely need it :cheer2:


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

We visited Puerto Banus/Marbella twice at the end of last year (September and December) for short breaks and without exception all the restaurants and cafe bars we went to employed people from Eastern European Countries. It was the quiet period of the year and so we ended up spending more time speaking to the staff as would be the case during the summer months, they all spoke excellent English and Spanish.

So your suggestion of visiting Spain before the busy summer period is a good one, and perhaps speak to the people who are already working there.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fugitive83 said:


> Thank you all for the lovely words,I'm just speechless,I never supposed I will get such a support here from people that don't know me and now I realise that all I've heard about British people(being cooperative,friendly and very nice people as a whole) is true.As a matter of fact my English was far better a decade ago and now I have to put some effort to get back the level of my previos knowledge.The good news is that it won't be so hard.
> mrypg9 I'm afraid I'm as good in Russian as in Spanish  I belong to the new democratic generation that started school in the year of 1990 and from that year on Russian became something like a forbidden language in our edicational system.They have similar origin with Bulgarian,but unfortunately are not so close.
> Maybe it would be a good idea to make a some kind of an "investigation trip" there,to walk into a police station and ask all these question about residencia and healthcare to them.
> Thank you again for the strong support,I definitely need it :cheer2:


How you get received on this or any Forum depends on how you come over, how you express yourself, the 'picture' people get of you. Of course, for all we now you could be a serial axe murderer.... but somehow I don't think so.
The best thing you could do, as has been suggested, is fly over and look around. From my experience of living here, OK just over seven years, not a lifetime but enough to learn a few things, it's contacts that are important, who you know more than, initially, what you know.
As Chica said, come before the season starts, have a coffee in a few bars, put yourself about a bit. Marbella/Puerto Banus/Estepona area experienced a tourist explosion last year, I was reading about a remarkable increase in Spanish and foreign visitors this summer gone.
Who knows, this summer you could be serving me my café solo...


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> Who knows, this summer you could be serving me my café solo...


Con o sin azucar :spit:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R;9412986
Your problem said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> > How you get received on this or any Forum depends on how you come over, how you express yourself, the 'picture' people get of you. Of course, for all we now you could be a serial axe murderer.... but somehow I don't think so.
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fugitive83 said:


> Con o sin azucar :spit:


Sin...y muy fuerte.. Soy una mujer robusta


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

No problema,en seguida 



Pesky Wesky said:


> Is that what you want to do, ie work in a shop or cafe?
> You may get that kind of work, but it is of course pretty unstable and a propotion of your salary is likely to be undeclared...


Are you sure about that? I'll be in search of legal and contracted work no matter what it is especially at the beginning. Unstable or undeclared sounds to me as uncontracted.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fugitive83 said:


> No problema,en seguida
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? I'll be in search of legal and contracted work no matter what it is especially at the beginning. Unstable or undeclared sounds to me as uncontracted.


Oh how I hope you find a good, stable, well- paid job....so many immigrants are content to ignore the rules.
I looked in our local English language paper, there were a few vacancies for bar work. Look up Sur in English online, to get an idea of what's on offer.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Is that what you want to do, ie work in a shop or cafe?
> You may get that kind of work, but it is of course pretty unstable and a propotion of your salary is likely to be undeclared...


The reason I suggested that is because that's where the OP's languages would be a real asset in his job search, I believe. He originally mentioned looking for work as a security guard or in a supermarket, but would be in competition with hundreds of Spaniards for each of those vacancies, because languages aren't really needed.

It's true, of course, that the work is unstable and a proportion of salary likely to be undeclared, but then again I know people (unfortunately) who are working in office jobs without a contract at all, and consider themselves lucky, as otherwise they'd be working in worse conditions, for longer hours, and very likely still without a contract. One of them is a young British woman mainly educated in Spain, so bilingual, who swapped working for a care agency in Málaga which involved her leaving home at 6am and getting home at 11pm. She now works in an office in Torre del Mar but has no contract (with British employers).


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Is it possible to report employers in Spain if they don't give you a contract?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> Is it possible to report employers in Spain if they don't giave you contract?


Best advice to any worker is 'Join your Union'.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Best advice to any worker is 'Join your Union'.


Well said,totally agree.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> Is it possible to report employers in Spain if they don't give you a contract?



Of course it is (there are Work Inspectors, also, who carry out spot checks - we know someone whose brother is one, based in Barcelona). However, unless someone is leaving a job anyway, about 99.9% of them would be afraid to report their employer for fear of ending up with no job at all. That's the sad reality of the situation. The employer might end up with a fine, but that would be no comfort to the whistleblower left jobless.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

We used to get many workers dropping in the Low Pay Unit in London for advice as they were not being paid the wages council rates. We always recommended to join a Union first and had a team of contacts in appropriate unions to pass them on to. Some Unions were more helpful than others. Most complaints came from care homes and small shops.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

To the OP.....just heard that the Don Carlos Hotel Marbella is looking to fill 60 job vacancies.


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh,that sounds really optimistic.I'll make some research what particularly are they looking for and what are the requirements(knowledge of languages,previous work experience,etc.).Meanwhile I want to greet all of you with this lovely song,I actually came across it by accident today and can"t stop listening to it again and again : 



Old but gold.Viva España :music:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fugitive83;9419138
Are you sure about that? I'll be in search of legal and contracted work no matter what it is especially at the beginning. Unstable or undeclared sounds to me as uncontracted.[/QUOTE said:


> Lynn R said:
> 
> 
> > It's true, of course, that the work is unstable and a proportion of salary likely to be undeclared, but then again I know people (unfortunately) who are working in office jobs without a contract at all, and consider themselves lucky, as otherwise they'd be working in worse conditions, for longer hours, and very likely still without a contract. One of them is a young British woman mainly educated in Spain, so bilingual, who swapped working for a care agency in Málaga which involved her leaving home at 6am and getting home at 11pm. She now works in an office in Torre del Mar but has no contract (with British employers).
> ...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fugitive83 said:


> Oh,that sounds really optimistic.I'll make some research what particularly are they looking for and what are the requirements(knowledge of languages,previous work experience,etc.).Meanwhile I want to greet all of you with this lovely song,I actually came across it by accident today and can"t stop listening to it again and again : Imca Marina - Y Viva EspaÃ±a (1972) - YouTube
> Old but gold.Viva España :music:


They are looking for waiters, bar staff, chefs.....everything. I think it's quite a posh hotel so the clientele will be international...and loaded..
You could e- mail for information..

Nice song

P.S . I don't usually encourage people with families to try their luck here but something I am reading within your posts makes me think you could make a go of things...


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I think it's unionised too has it been closed for the winter? Lot of staff to set on at one time. Most Spanish hotels I have stayed in seem to operate on minimum staff. I went to a do there, very sixties decor.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> I think it's unionised too has it been closed for the winter? Lot of staff to set on at one time. Most Spanish hotels I have stayed in seem to operate on minimum staff. I went to a do there, very sixties decor.


Yes, it's closed, like most round here. Is this the hotel that Alan Sugar bought?


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

mrypg9 said:


> P.S . I don't usually encourage people with families to try their luck here but something I am reading within your posts makes me think you could make a go of things...


I'm glad that you believe in me,I hope I won't fail you  I just found that hotel using Google Earth and the building has a very socialistic outer appearance.I'll contact our friend in Marbella and ask her to go and check what"s going on out there  60 job vacancies is quite a serious stuff.
Isobella would you explain to me the meaning of the word "unionised",I couldn't understand it.Sorry about that


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

fugitive83 said:


> Isobella would you explain to me the meaning of the word "unionised",I couldn't understand it.Sorry about that


It means that the people working there belong to a trade union (an organisation representing workers' rights) and the mangement of the hotel negotiate with the trade union about the pay and working conditions of the staff.


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thank you,fast as a bullet  
Hm,Ï've always been suspicious to such kind of labour organisation :noidea:


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

fugitive83 said:


> Thank you,fast as a bullet
> Hm,Ï've always been suspicious to such kind of labour organisation :noidea:


Well, I worked for one in England for 20 years so I guess I'm biased, but can only say that my colleagues and I were all passionate about what we did and trying to achieve justice and the best possible conditions for our members. The actual leadership of the union were all people elected by the members themselves, the staff were just there to carry out the policies they decided upon.

I suppose my background is the reason why I'm so horrified by the stories I hear from people in Spain about the abusive (and officially illegal) employment practices they feel they have no alternative but to put up with because they are desperate for any kind of work.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

fugitive83 said:


> Thank you,fast as a bullet
> Hm,Ï've always been suspicious to such kind of labour organisation :noidea:


Bulgaria still has trade unions doesn't it working for a hotel that has a recognised TU is a bonus, means better terms and conditions, I think


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh,I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.I thought trade union is something like a mediator or recruitment agency,but now I checked it and realised that it's like the so called in Bulgaria "sindicats" or "sindical organisations".They do protect the rights of the employees and fight for them to work in the best possible conditions.That's a totally different thing,now I'm not that worried.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fugitive83 said:


> Thank you,fast as a bullet
> Hm,Ï've always been suspicious to such kind of labour organisation :noidea:


Having spent time living in socialist Poland and Czechoslovakia in the 1970s I know why you are suspicious
But trades unions in free countries are independent of government and their sole purpose is to protect workers' rights.
I joined a union my very first day at work and like Lynn, worked for my trade union after I retired from my work in education. I'm now completely retired but still a fee- paying union member.
I smiled at your description of the Don Carlos as ' socialistic'. I know exactly what you mean
If you get a job there, let me know and I'll drive down for a drink!


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

So it won't be wrong to say that you know better than me what socialism is as far as the fact I was born in 1983 is concerned  I just lived in the consequences of this system and after 26 years of "democracy" they're still here and nothing has changed.I'm just wasting my time in vain hopes,Eastern Europe will never be as Western.And some of the trade unions are controlled by the government in different ways.It's still a fresh memory what parody was the activity of one of our trade unions when I used to be a police officer some time ago.But generally speaking they're useful in BG too.
If I get a job there you will be the first person from the expat community to be informed  At least I'll know what particular drink to prepare...un cafe sin azucar,muy fuerte  Fuerte como mis deseos de vivir en la tierra de flamenco y sangria


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fugitive83 said:


> Oh,I'm sorry for the misunderstanding.I thought trade union is something like a mediator or recruitment agency,but now I checked it and realised that it's like the so called in Bulgaria "sindicats" or "sindical organisations".They do protect the rights of the employees and fight for them to work in the best possible conditions.That's a totally different thing,now I'm not that worried.


And in Spanish, union = sindicato


----------



## Kchq (Sep 27, 2015)

I am just back in UK following our short recci of the South of Spain, we stayed at the Marriott Beach Resort which is right next door to the Don Carlos (which was open BTW), most hotels and resorts have scaled back during the winter and a lot of the facilities had closed for renovations, so I think an advert for 60 positions would probs just mean that they are getting ready for the season starting soon. I think your command of English is very good, and I'm sure you'd be able to pick up enough Spanish to get by.
We were in a little restaurant at Cabopino Marina and met a lovely polish girl who had just finished working for over 4 years in Fort William and Edinburgh, and came over to Spain for the better weather (understandably). She secured a job really quickly, and I would put that down to having the right work ethic and attitude, irrespective of the unemployment rate. Over here in Scotland I employ people based on an "I can attitude" over an "I Q" (I'm in the hospitality industry).
The very best of luck with your move........


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fugitive83 said:


> So it won't be wrong to say that you know better than me what socialism is as far as the fact I was born in 1983 is concerned  I just lived in the consequences of this system and after 26 years of "democracy" they're still here and nothing has changed.I'm just wasting my time in vain hopes,Eastern Europe will never be as Western.And some of the trade unions are controlled by the government in different ways.It's still a fresh memory what parody was the activity of one of our trade unions when I used to be a police officer some time ago.But generally speaking they're useful in BG too.
> If I get a job there you will be the first person from the expat community to be informed  At least I'll know what particular drink to prepare...un cafe sin azucar,muy fuerte  Fuerte como mis deseos de vivir en la tierra de flamenco y sangria


Yes, keep us informed. Flamenco, si....I belong to a local flamenco club.
But Sangria, no....I have just got a taste for Alhambra Especial beer, though
Visiting your friend in Marbella should be a must for you and soon, the season starts in April.


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm working on it  Thank you all for everything,see you next week


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,I'm back from my ten-day trip to Marbella.I didn't find much of a good Mediterranean weather there,but it doesn't matter.I was glad to realise that the level of local unemployment is not that high and,as we say in Bulgaria,"the devil is not that black".So I think that I'll take the challenge and jump in the deep water.It won't be impossible for me to find work in bars and discos as a security guard after I've already recieved my NIE number.
I was pleased to find many bars working as if it was during the summer.Moet's Bar is a pretty good place for a "fiesta y copa de vino".And the scenery of Puerto Marina in Benalmadena is just stunning  Andalucia-that's my place!Viva España!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

fugitive83 said:


> Hi everyone,I'm back from my ten-day trip to Marbella.I didn't find much of a good Mediterranean weather there,but it doesn't matter.I was glad to realise that the level of local unemployment is not that high and,as we say in Bulgaria,"the devil is not that black".So I think that I'll take the challenge and jump in the deep water.It won't be impossible for me to find work in bars and discos as a security guard after I've already recieved my NIE number.
> I was pleased to find many bars working as if it was during the summer.Moet's Bar is a pretty good place for a "fiesta y copa de vino".And the scenery of Puerto Marina in Benalmadena is just stunning  Andalucia-that's my place!Viva España!


Tourism in January was at an all- time high and last summer Estepona had a 30% increase. Summer employment went up by 11%.
This year's forecast is even better.
I'm sure you'll find work, maybe have several offers.
See you soon. Remember, I like my beer cold.


----------



## fugitive83 (Feb 10, 2016)

Lo tendre en cuenta


----------

